
Truth about Why the Wayback Machine or Internet Archive Was Blocked in India - eni
http://www.opindia.com/2017/08/truth-about-why-the-wayback-machine-or-internet-archive-was-blocked-in-india/
======
eni
Yesterday this news was on HN homepage. I just wanted to submit this
clarification.

It seems like a weird decision by the courts to block websites randomly to
prevent piracy of some movies.

